# S.T. Dupont servicing/repair



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a shop that does repairs for S.T. Dupont lighters... I've looked online and found their authorized service link, but I was wondering if anyone here knows of a good, reliable place that might be able to fix it for cheaper? If not, I guess I'll just send it in to one of their authorized repair places, eventually...

I think something gummed up the fuel system, since I refilled it and it still won't work... I don't hear any hissing when I open it. It's been out of commision for quite some years now, could that be a problem?

Also, since it won't purge the fuel on it's own, is there a way I can bleed the tank prior to shipping?

Lastly, if anyone has any experience with this sort of thing, about how much can I expect to be charged? Give-or-take estimate...

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! - Mike.


----------



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

I guess no one here has had their Dupont go kaput like me... (probably because they actually USE theirs, LOL) I'll post this reply, jus to get my ? back in rotation on the front page, but it looks like I might have to bite the bullet and just send it off to them...


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

try looking for a authorized dealer around your neck of the woods. This B&M that I go to is authorized and does lighter repairs. You can just hang out and have a smoke while they are fixing it.

As far as purging the tank, I dont have a dupont but I read it can be purged like any other butane lighter. Get something like a jewlers screwdriver or something similar and use it to press down on the valve to purge the tank. Hope this helps!


----------



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks! PM sent.


----------



## usp9 (Dec 21, 2009)

Have you tried cleaning it? Put a few drops of ethanol into the mechanism then let it sit for a few hours so the alcohol evaporates.


----------



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

Good tip, I didn't think about trying to chemically clean it... I will give it a try before I ship it out, thanks! I'll let you guys know if it worked... I'll just have to be careful so as not to run any chances of "effing" up the lacquer finish.


----------

